# smoked salt tips?



## nani85 (Aug 15, 2017)

Please i need some tips on smoking salt. I need to get a strong flavor


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

There was a guy here that hasn't been on in a few days.. he did salt all the time. Grizz or something. I can try to find his post.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

nani85 said:


> Please i need some tips on smoking salt. I need to get a strong flavor


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265380/smoking-with-the-griz-aka-hawgrider-cheese/0_20
 This guy here knows salt. Hawgrider, but ain't seen him lately. There are hundreds of salt smoking threads here.


----------



## nani85 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you very much, ill try to contact him. :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

[emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------

